# When will this winter end? we are expected to get another 6 to 8 inches of snow



## GustoGuy

A Winter storm that is hitting Denver Colorado right now is expected to move into Minnesota and we could get as much as 8 inches of snow in central Minnesota before its all over. Right now I am looking forward to having a spring. after having the snowiest March in 17 years here in Minnesota. I wore out my snow blower skids blowing my driveway this year and I only used my blower once last year. We have yet to have normal temperatures for this time of year as well and last year at this time we had already had an entire month of 70 degree weather.


----------



## HCBPH

*Snow*

Where did you hear 8"? CCO this morning said 8"-12" between now and the weekend. And here I was going to drain the gas out of the 3 blowers I have set up right now over last weekend and didn't get around to it. 

May get one or two more uses out of them yet this year.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

makes me feel sad for you guys. spring has sprung and just like most of winter we have rain. i don't need a snowblower i need a two stage water pump with six foward gears and two for reverse


----------



## Blue Hill

I have this (tounge firmly in cheek) theory. Does everybody remember back in December when the end of the Mayan calendar was supposed to mean the end of the world? What if what if it actually means that we are stuck forever in December, like in "Grounghog Day"? Did ya ever think of that? It's still full on winter up here in Saskatchewan too and it's getting real old.

Larry


----------



## HCBPH

Well we only got about 1/2" last night. We're supposed to have more tonight but we'll see.


----------



## GustoGuy

It only flurried here with none accumulating. I hope it misses us entirely.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

thats good news for you two, not much snow. its still raining here, very hard at times


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Because of you guys in Minnesota...although we are currently getting rain...I replaced my starter rope to day on my Simplicity. I swear the rope the guy used before me was Clothes line. It was dry and not pliable at all. Felt just like clothes line. 

I to was going to drain my gas but I will wait until may. 

March was quite the snow month. Maybe that snow forecaster who predicited a snowy winter due to Siberia's fast snowcover in October got it right???


----------



## Trailbruizer

Hopefully it dumps everything in Minnesota and leaves us in Wisconsin alone!


----------



## GustoGuy

Trailbruizer said:


> Hopefully it dumps everything in Minnesota and leaves us in Wisconsin alone!


Sounds like eastern Minnesota and Wisconsin will get only rain or 3 to 5 inches total. Unfortunately we are in the heaviest part of the snow area and the projected amounts are 8 to 10 inches over western and central Minnesota. School for my 16 year old has already been canceled for the day. It's snowing real heavily right now.


----------



## Trailbruizer

our schools here (Western WI) have been getting brave these last few snowfalls due to making up a handful of days already. Sounds like a good day for a little R&R in your favorite chair and watch the snow fly!


----------



## GustoGuy

No favorite chair for me. I'm a pharmacist and I don't have the luxury of being able to stay home just because of weather. We had Thunder snow this morning. Ended up getting about 6 inches of snow. It sucks because now it looks like winter again. It's still snowing a bit and we could get another inch or 2 before it's all over


----------



## GustoGuy

*I am tired of using this Predator engine and I want to get some use on my other one*

Ended up with 8 inches of heavy wet snow. We had virtually no snow left as of yesterday and now it looks like winter again. I am beginning to wonder if spring will ever arrive. I may have to take out the Polaris XLT Touring again however I was hoping for spring to arrive so I can drive the Predator 212cc powered minibike.


----------



## Trailbruizer

You got the worst of it. We got maybe 2 inches here, just enough to turn everything white again! Nice mini bike, I've been looking for an old one to fix up for the kids.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

I fear of the Red overflowing for the Dakotas and all along the banks of the Red.
But the only bonus of all this precip is avoiding the drought which seems to increase each spring and summer within the US. I hope it helps crops in the Midwest come summertime...

Gusto is the Polaris on a logging road???


----------



## GustoGuy

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I fear of the Red overflowing for the Dakotas and all along the banks of the Red.
> But the only bonus of all this precip is avoiding the drought which seems to incre ase each spring and summer within the US. I hope it helps crops in the Midwest come summertime...
> 
> Gusto is the Polaris on a logging road???


 I'm riding on one of the many trails that are part of the Minnesota State 

Snowobile trails. They are groomed and taken care of by snowmobilers when they buy
Minnesota State snowmobile trail permits. This particular Trail. Is near my cabin and Todd County Minnesota. The snowfall in the trees Made it sort of look like you're driving in a tunnel or with an archway of snow defined trees over head. It really looked amazing so that's why I took a picture. I belong to a local snowmobile club in my hometown called the snow Joes.


----------



## GustoGuy

Trailbruizer said:


> You got the worst of it. We got maybe 2 inches here, just enough to turn everything white again! Nice mini bike, I've been looking for an old one to fix up for the kids.


 My mini bike has a 212cc engine on it. My youngest is 16 and weighs 170 pounds and he can handle it. Its up way too powerful for any children younger than a teenager for top speed is close to 40 miles per hour. It used to have a 97 cc engine. I bought it when my son was 11. With the 97 cc engine top speed was only 18 miles per hour. My son got bored with it and sort of outgrown it. Let's just say he finds it to be a lot more interesting now. Its for adults and teenagers now.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

another day of rain
gustoguy its time to get your son a dirt bike, something with some gears to shift


----------



## GustoGuy

I have plenty of toys. My wife won't even let me get another mini bike

I also have a boat and a personal watercraft too. With the mini bike I'm like Tim Allen On home improvement. The 97cc Engine is setting on the garage floor Next to the Tecumseh 5hp engine. There's almost nothing a little more power can not fix. Plus a big nasty 250cc dirt bike would **** my neighbor off too much. So I'll just stick with the mini bike


----------



## detdrbuzzard

so you want a 250 dirt bike? i was thinking maybe a 125 for your son


----------



## GustoGuy

detdrbuzzard said:


> so you want a 250 dirt bike? i was thinking maybe a 125 for your son


 Yeah a 125cc would be better starter bike to learn on. Years ago my younger brother had a 1993 CR 250cc dirt bike and I rode it a bit. He bought it right after he graduated from high school. However, I would rather see my son start out on a 125cc bike first. I never owned a dirt bike myself I just rode my brothers years ago. When I was younger I wanted one and my parents said no. My brother learned from my mistake of bothering to ask or telling them my intentions that I was going to buy and he just went out and bought one without asking or telling mom and dad because he knew what my parent answer would be. My parents did however let me buy a snowmobile when I was in 10th grade and I still snowmobile to this day.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Hahaha....I made that same mistake Gusto....I Wanted a Kawi KM80 in the early 80's and asked my parents and got the All Expected.........."NO"!!!!!!!!!! Those things are dangerous...!!! I should have just gone a bought one like your brother...


Cool pic of Polaris and trail!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

GustoGuy said:


> Yeah a 125cc would be better starter bike to learn on. Years ago my younger brother had a 1993 CR 250cc dirt bike and I rode it a bit. He bought it right after he graduated from high school. However, I would rather see my son start out on a 125cc bike first. I never owned a dirt bike myself I just rode my brothers years ago. When I was younger I wanted one and my parents said no. My brother learned from my mistake of bothering to ask or telling them my intentions that I was going to buy and he just went out and bought one without asking or telling mom and dad because he knew what my parent answer would be. My parents did however let me buy a snowmobile when I was in 10th grade and I still snowmobile to this day.


my mom and dad devorced when i was about 8yrs old so i asked dad for a honda minitrail the following year  after that he got me a honda ct70h minitrail followed by a hodaka wombat 125, dad said i had to come up with half the money ( or more ) for it. at 15yrs old i found a norton commando 750 with a blown motor and rebuilt it. the hodaka was sold to fund the norton project


----------



## GustoGuy

*Another 3 to 5 inches of snow in the forcast*

This winter is not going away. The forecast for today is for 3 to 5 inches of snow
It's April 18th for Pete sake what's going on?


----------



## Shryp

I split WisconsinDave's posts off into their own thread.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

how much for the twin cities proper are they saying. I heard with this latest vortex every thing was going south. I also heard that there is no snow in south Dakota.


----------



## GustoGuy

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> how much for the twin cities proper are they saying. I heard with this latest vortex every thing was going south. I also heard that there is no snow in south Dakota.


About a week ago I was working in Marshall, MN and I told the pharmacist there that I was riding and how we have 2 and 1/2 feet of snow on the trails and her husband came by later that day and said he may have to trailer his machine up my way since they have just over 5 inches or so of snow there now and you can't ride in the feilds since you can see dirt in them. I showed him a few pictures and told him how I buried my sled and he said he was jealous and would love to have that even if it were just a few weeks since he seldoms gets to ride. I have to admit they barely have any snow compared to what we have and it is only a 140 miles difference in location


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I did not know that this thread was a year old. when I wrote in it. I feel like an idiot


----------



## detdrbuzzard

good sled trails are about three hours north of me but i don't have a sled. some of the guys at work are getting itchy to ride their m/c's but our roads are so bad that i'm thinking of an enduro of some sort so i don't bust up the wing on the pot holes


----------



## ken53

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I did not know that this thread was a year old. when I wrote in it. I feel like an idiot


I don't think it maters much. We all know what winter we are in, I hope.

Actually in Wisconsin it is just one solid winter anyhow, with just a little thaw around the 4th of July. If I sleep late around the fourth, I could miss the summer all together. 

Ken


----------



## ken53

Old thread or not, it doesn't change tomorrows forecast. 

Our *Feb 26 2014* forecast is a low of -14 Fahrenheit or -25 Celsius. 
This has no wind chill figured in.

Not real cold, but for late February, it does kind of suck. 

Ken


----------



## WisconsinDave

I fully agree Ken. I'm 44 years old, and this is the second worst winter I remember, after the 81/82 one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I remember the winters from the 1970's were the worst!!!!


----------



## Grunt

Back in the 70's, we didn't have the equipment to move the snow like we do now. 45 years ago, we ALL were a lot younger and stronger. I guess it all balances out. Remember when everyone in the neighborhood would come out with their shovels and clean the side walks, street and alleys. This is definitely a winter to remember though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Grunt said:


> Back in the 70's, we didn't have the equipment to move the snow like we do now. 45 years ago, we ALL were a lot younger and stronger. I guess it all balances out. Remember when everyone in the neighborhood would come out with their shovels and clean the side walks, street and alleys. This is definitely a winter to remember though.


 I do not know how old you are. but were do think all that old school heavy metal came from. toro made some great stuff back in the day. take a look at my albums I got a 1974 8-26 it may toss it as far as todays stuff. but it will plow through it and come back for more!!!


----------



## ken53

*When will this winter end? (2014)*

When GustoGuy started this thread, he probably would never have guessed it would pertain to 2014 as well as his 2013 post. 

Well here we are almost a year later on February 28, with March 1st only 18 hours away. 

I'll let my picture tell the story. 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER

ken53 said:


> When GustoGuy started this thread, he probably would never have guessed it would pertain to 2014 as well as his 2013 post.
> 
> Well here we are almost a year later on February 28, with March 1st only 18 hours away.
> 
> I'll let my picture tell the story.
> 
> Ken


 YEAH' it don't get much better than that here either


----------



## Grunt

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I do not know how old you are. but were do think all that old school heavy metal came from. toro made some great stuff back in the day. take a look at my albums I got a 1974 8-26 it may toss it as far as todays stuff. but it will plow through it and come back for more!!!


 I'm in my mid 60's and I also have a 1973 Toro 7-26 that still runs perfect. Wish I could say I was the original owner. Sad part was, I and most of my neighbors lived in a city with small lots and really had no need or budget for a snow blower back then. Neighbors used to be like family and help each other do every thing, not so much anymore. As you age, wisdom and health dictates that you NOW need a snow blower to keep up with the young guys. This is the one piece of equipment that I would replace immediately if it broke beyond repair.


----------



## ken53

Grunt said:


> I and most of my neighbors lived in a city with small lots and really had no need or budget for a snow blower back then. Neighbors used to be like family and help each other do every thing, not so much anymore. As you age, wisdom and health dictates that you NOW need a snow blower to keep up with the young guys. This is the one piece of equipment that I would replace immediately if it broke beyond repair.


I agree 100%


----------



## ken53

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YEAH' it don't get much better than that here either


Playing with the snow blower is the only thing I see positive about winter. Oh wait, one more positive thing about winter, the garbage doesn't stink while waiting for collection day. 

Soon we get to look forward to six weeks of freezing rain, sleet, glare ice on the roads, and then probably some flooding.

Aren't the change of seasons wonderful. (sarcasm) 

I really do have to check out that sun belt area. 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER

ken53 said:


> Playing with the snow blower is the only thing I see positive about winter. Oh wait, one more positive thing about winter, the garbage doesn't stink while waiting for collection day.
> 
> Soon we get to look forward to six weeks of freezing rain, sleet, glare ice on the roads, and then probably some flooding.
> 
> Aren't the change of seasons wonderful. (sarcasm)
> 
> I really do have to check out that sun belt area.
> 
> Ken


 DEATH valley sounds good right about now


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Grunt said:


> I'm in my mid 60's and I also have a 1973 Toro 7-26 that still runs perfect. Wish I could say I was the original owner. Sad part was, I and most of my neighbors lived in a city with small lots and really had no need or budget for a snow blower back then. Neighbors used to be like family and help each other do every thing, not so much anymore. As you age, wisdom and health dictates that you NOW need a snow blower to keep up with the young guys. This is the one piece of equipment that I would replace immediately if it broke beyond repair.


 lived in Minneapolis for my first 13 years lots and drives were tiny but it always seemed that most of the people had a snowblower like those old toro pups. they were called. my dad had one of those 4-5hp 20-22 cut eska snow flyers. but there was this one guy that had I think it was an ariens. or simplicity. at least a 26 cut if not more. I vowed to myself that someday I would be the guy with the biggest, baddest snow blower in the hood. musings of my zombie eyed day dreams..


----------



## Grunt

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> DEATH valley sounds good right about now


 Al Gore said there is Global Warming, just be patient!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Grunt said:


> Al Gore said there is Global Warming, just be patient!


 can not happen soon enough. I am itching to play in the dirt again


----------



## UNDERTAKER

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> can not happen soon enough. I am itching to play in the dirt again


 here is why


----------



## db9938

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> DEATH valley sounds good right about now


I have been snowed on in the Mojave.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

db9938 said:


> I have been snowed on in the Mojave.


 yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh it might snow but I can't stay this freaky deaky cold for weeks on end!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HCBPH

*Winter*

I'm so sick of winter. Took a weeks vacation last month, spent 2 days digging out from the recent snowfalls and helping get friends and neighbors unstuck.

I'm so ready to put the blowers away and get out the summer toys!


----------

